# Fishing around Perdido Key / Big Lagoon Area



## jeguy6 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm new to the forum. Been reading it for a while but never joined, since I live in south MS, and rarely make it over to Florida to fish. I'm hoping that will change this year. I've got a condo reserved in Perdido Key for May 24th-31st, and am looking forward to some inshore fishing during my stay. Just wondering ifanyone could give me some advice as to whereto fish.Also,whattype of fishingshould be best in the area for early summer? I lovefish for reds, bass, specks, etc.. My brother in law will be bringing hisboat for some offshore fishing, and I'm planning on bringing mine forinshore. Thanks.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

On both sides of Big Lagoon, there is grass beds and docks on the north side. Good time of year to be coming and you should load up on specs, reds, flounder...etc...




























...and welcome aboard...


----------



## jeguy6 (Feb 13, 2008)

NOW THAT'S WHAT I WANTED TO HEAR!! Next question, anyone do any good in this area using popping corks? I fished for specks and reds down in Cochadrie LA back in the fall, and we tore them up with this method. Also, what about using spinner baits?Thankagain!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

popping corks will do the trick for sure...free lining live shrimp or bait fish works well too...


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

top water lures early in the morning, gold spoons and suspending baits in the middle of the day and late afternoon


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Notice the responses that people provided to me when I asked about my trip to Pensacola in early June. Thread is titled "June Fishing" under Inshore Q&A.

Good luck.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Just make sure I'm not fishing that area. I will run you off!oke

Please after you catch my fish pleaseput them back.

That goes for you too Mike!oke


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

All good advice... BEST advice, hire a local guide for a half day and allow him to show you the best places, times, patterns etc.

WELL WORTH THE PRICE!!!

Jim


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The advice from biggamefisher is right dead on the money. The stuff that works in Louisiana doesn't seem to do as well here. The water in Big Lagoon is usually crystal clear especially in the morning when all that pretty gulf water is pushed in on the high tide. You will do better if you anchor your boat up on the beach and wade fish, especially for the reds. If you do that bring something for the no seem ums. They will eat you alive on those slick calm mornings. If you are leery about wading just stay in the boat throwing topwaters at daylight then when the sun gets up and it starts to get warm hop out of the boat and wade. When you get into the reds you will have a blast.


----------



## jeguy6 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all of the great advice. I was already considering trying to hire a local guide for a day. Do you have anyone specifically in mind? 

I can't wait to get down there. Just got to keep my fishing addiction under control and make sure I enjoy time with the rest of my family. Why can't they all love to fish like me????


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Capt. Corey Maxwell with doubled up fishing charters or Capt. Chris phillips with hotspots fishng charters. Take your pick both are great


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Captain wes Rozier is great if he's not booked already...


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna be down there too on the weekend of March 21-23. Would y'all say that wading area around big lagoon would be a best bet this time of year. I'm 95% sure I'll be limited to wading, and probably a kayak.


----------

